# Frogs



## orionmystery (Jan 30, 2013)

Froglet with tail



IMG_6594 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr




IMG_6590 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr




IMG_6566 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr




IMG_6518 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr




IMG_5210 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr

More tropical amphibians (and reptiles) Tropical reptiles & amphibians | Up Close with Nature


----------



## SBC240Z (Jan 30, 2013)

I really like these, there's a ton of detail in their skin.


----------



## KrisztinaK (Jan 30, 2013)

I am really enjoying your photos.  Your macros are spot on.


----------



## jowensphoto (Jan 31, 2013)

#4 is my favorite. I love the little punch of color that separates the subject from the BG.


----------



## carlos58 (Feb 5, 2013)

Beautiful shots !


----------

